# Anyone seen Frozen dress-up at WDW lately?



## spencersmama (Jan 12, 2014)

Hi all,

Is anyone at Disney now, the beginning of January, 2014?  If so, have you seen any Frozen dress-up costumes anywhere on property?  My brother asked me to look for some for his daughter's birthday this month.   They are sold out at the Disney stores in his area and on line.  I know I saw some at the Norway ride shop, but it was before the movie was released in theaters.  I am going to be at Hollywood Studios next weekend.  I can stop off some place else to pick the dress up if anyone has seen one.  

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 12, 2014)

Norwegian Pavilion

http://www.disneystore.com/hallowee...SN&s_kwcid=TC-24874-15156748442-bb-3892135344

http://www.amazon.com/Disney-Frozen-Anna-Costume-Girls/dp/B00FBJ3WYG


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 12, 2014)

Thanks, Tom and or Robin,

She actually wants the Elsa, light blue dress, not the Anna costume.  They do have an Elsa nightgown at the Disney store online, but the sizes left are too small. 

I'll check out Norway.  I know that is where I saw them a couple months ago, too.  I was wondering if they had them at Downtown Disney or the other parks.  My daughter really wants to go to Hollywood Studios for her birthday next Sunday and we can only do a day trip.  It takes so much time to change parks, but I will if need be.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 12, 2014)

I will tell you....Elsa and Anna are the hottest thing going in WDW right now. Good luck finding the costume.


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 12, 2014)

I'm sure!  And I live close enough to WDW to be tasked with finding the hottest thing going!


----------



## dms1709 (Jan 14, 2014)

Just got an email from disney and they have both Anna and Elsa costumes in stock.

http://www.disneystore.com/elsa-costume-for-girls-frozen

Donna


----------



## spencersmama (Jan 19, 2014)

Thanks, dms1709!  They were sold out at Hollywood Studios today.  I didn't make it to EPCOT to check Norway.


----------



## tomandrobin (Jan 27, 2014)

Found an Anna Costume two days ago.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Jan 30, 2014)

Looking for this very thing for our granddaughter who loved Frozen.  Her birthday is next week.  I am hoping to find something at the Disney store downtown this week.


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 2, 2014)

I haven't been to EPCOT since I posted the original message.  I did let my brother know they were at the Disney Store online when dms1709 posted about it, but I'm not sure if he ordered in time.  I've seen both the Elsa and Anna dresses restock and then sell out when I've logged on to the Disney Store.  The worker I asked at Hollywood Studios said the Frozen merchandise flies off the shelf as fast as they can put it on.  I'm really surprised Disney didn't have more pre-ordered.  On the other hand, we saw every other "princess" costume in stock at WDW, including Mulan, Pocahontas and Merida, which are not as common as the traditional princesses.  

Also, Cindy, they do have cute princess nightgowns that look like princess dresses but are a third of the price and much less scratchy.  I've gotten those for my preschool-aged nieces.  The nightgowns have been well-loved and well-worn.


----------



## dms1709 (Feb 5, 2014)

Where did you find the nightgowns?  Frozen has been such a hit with my granddaughters .

Thanks

Donna


----------



## spencersmama (Feb 5, 2014)

They have had frozen nightgowns intermittently on the Disney Store online.  Both the Disney Store and Disney World had all the princesses except Frozen.  I've also seen them online at Kohl's around Christmas.  

If you go to the Disney Store, look under nightgowns rather than nightshirts.  The nightgowns look more dress-like than the night shirts and are the satiny material with an overskirt.  Right now they have a velvety Elsa nightgown in stock with a snowy, sparkly overskirt.  My daughter preferred using these kind of nightgowns as dress up because she hated the the itchy netting material they often put in the skirts of the costumes.


----------

